
Evidence is now clear: Operation Choke Point hurt lawful businesses - wslh
https://www.americanbanker.com/opinion/evidence-is-now-clear-operation-choke-point-hurt-lawful-businesses
======
bediger4000
"For the last five years, I have fought to end the Obama Administration’s
ideologically driven initiative to kill legitimate businesses"

Once it says "ideologically driven" you know it's just paranoid rantings.

